# which bloodline of highflyer



## Snehasis Panja

Hi guys, I have brought a pair of highflyers recently. I guess they are of kalduma bloodline. Do you think so or something else?
I took them from a breeder who lives 9-10 km away from my loft. He flew the birds. How many days should I wait before releasing them? They are about 4-6 months old, I guess.


----------



## Snehasis Panja

Here's the picture of the pigeons.


----------



## Snehasis Panja

Anyone??? Please...


----------



## naresh j

hii.... sorry but they are not kalduma bloodline [pair in my profile picture are from kalduma bloodline]. this youngs could be from kalsira bloodline but not pure.
keep them atleast for a month in their loft before letting out!!


----------



## Snehasis Panja

Thanks for your answer.
I guessed so, but here I find it very tough to get a pure bloodline or even breed! Probably thats why my earlier pigeons are not flying long or high.
I tried to bring young pigeons few months back. I brought two. I flied them everyday. The maximum time they gave me was 15 minutes! They are now 3-4 months. Can you guess the problem with me please?


----------



## naresh j

Sorry about your pigeons not flying good. But dont give up, you will surely have great flyers when time comes.
To be frank, i dont think even this birds are going to perform any good. Actually people say only birds with white (pearl) eyes are good flyers and those with orange eyes are not even considered high flyers. Reason maybe because they were crossed with some other breed (eg gola) at some point. This maybe true but not always. There are pure high flyers with orange eyes too called jarche. So people usually prefer white eyes to be on the safer side that the birds are pure high flyers. I have a male kalsira with orange eyes , i didnt train him when he was young but recently when he is more than 1 year old, i have started flying him and amazingly he is flying for around 1 hour very high, which is great for untrained flyer. Other untrained birds his age dont fly for even 5 minutes.. so its on you whom to beleive, people or experience. Pigeon flies with wings not eyes.
To get good birds you have to spend a lot of money. But still you can be cheated, unless you have a friend who flies in competitions  
Look, bloodline is not important. Search for good flyers with the people who fly in competitions. thats the only way and remember, see them flying for hours before purchasing.
And dont buy youngsters, buy a great flying pair and breed your own pigeons


----------



## Snehasis Panja

Thats the problem I am facing. None here join in competitions or even fly birds. So I don't have the fortune to buy birds by watching it flying. But I am not going to leave it, its certain. I too have a kalsira male, I think it is of pure bloodline . But it is untrained and don't fly well. I am finding a good female to pair it with. I am attaching his pic. Share what you think of this one.


----------



## naresh j

Looks great..... nice body posture... looks pure...
You should find him a female that look like him.
you should see online if anyone is selling good quailty birds.... like OLX..but it does not allow pigeon sale now so Quikr is more popular for buying and selling pigeons


----------



## Snehasis Panja

In quikr I find this pair of pigeons. Whats the breed and how is the birds? Should I go for it?


----------



## Snehasis Panja

I find this pair too in quikr. Is this pure kalduma? Can you please tell something by watching the pic? The price is too high though!


----------



## Snehasis Panja

How is the fulsira bloodline? How long they can fly? I contacted a person through quikr who has a adult pair of fulsara. He said he can show me his birds by flying them. But how to understand that the birds will fly for long hours by watching it flying for sometime? Because he cannot allow me the whole day watching his birds!


----------



## naresh j

Snehasis Panja said:


> In quikr I find this pair of pigeons. Whats the breed and how is the birds? Should I go for it?


I think i have seen this pics earlier in mumbai OLX... this can be a fake ad... also they dont seem any good birds. So dont buy them


----------



## naresh j

Snehasis Panja said:


> I find this pair too in quikr. Is this pure kalduma? Can you please tell something by watching the pic? The price is too high though!


They are makko kalduma....beautiful birds... they look good but just looking at the pics i cant say if they are gonna fly or not


----------



## naresh j

Snehasis Panja said:


> How is the fulsira bloodline? How long they can fly? I contacted a person through quikr who has a adult pair of fulsara. He said he can show me his birds by flying them. But how to understand that the birds will fly for long hours by watching it flying for sometime? Because he cannot allow me the whole day watching his birds!


Bloodline that pigeons show can be fake..... just on the basis on colour pattern you cannot be sure about bloodline... eg:- i paired a spotted pigeon to white pigeon and they produced kalduma....similarly you can get fulsira by paring kalsira to white pigeon.......so you also need to look at other features like body shape, size structure wings etc... like kalduma has big head, big size and long wings and tail feathers.
A good high flyer should be big in size but light in weight.
a good high flyer will not just fly for sometime when let out... he will go straight up and keep circling for hours.
You can tell that guy to fly his pigeons in morning and look at them for 1-2 hrs and make sure they are not going come down any soon... they should not be forced to keep flying by the owner


----------



## Snehasis Panja

When I was talking to a seller, he asked me what type of eye I am finding in pigeons. Whats the function of the eyes? Do they give any sign of pure blood or flying? He told me the green and blue eyes are precious.


----------



## Snehasis Panja

Does any bloodline give particularly better performance? Should I go for kalduma or kalsira or fulsira or jiria? Or should I just go for a good flying bird?
Sorry, I am asking a lot of questions.


----------



## naresh j

eye colour doesnt matter, pigeons with any eye colour can fly if they are capable of flying. green and blue eyes are very very rare and not at all found easily, theres a person who is very famous for his green eye high flyers in punjab, is name is sarwan singh kler, you can check his youtube channel to see his pigeons. dont let anyone fool you buy saying they have green or blue eye pigeons, this eye colour is found easily in madrasi pigeons.


----------



## Snehasis Panja

I heard that madrasi pigeons can fly for longer than others. Is this true? People here say that orange or yellowish eye colour is the sign of madrasi pigeons.


----------



## naresh j

honestly, i have never seen madrasi pigeons in real. here high flyers are more famous than any other breed. madrasi are quite famous in delhi, as i know from interent, they fly for 12-15 hours. i think there are low as well as high flyers in madrasi pigeons.


----------



## Snehasis Panja

Ok.
Is there any way to identify pure breed or blood? I talked to a seller who wishes to sell a adult pair of fulsira and I wish to go there. What should I look in the pigeons? Should I go for fulsira?


----------



## naresh j

yes you can buy them if they fly good, if they have pearl eyes , then better.. visit his loft in morning, first catch the bird in your hand , their weight should be light and their body should be big, then tell him to fly them in front of you, see them flying for a couple hours. then either that breeder can use dropper and make them land, or you can visit back in evening and buy them. 
then i would tell you how to fly their youngsters, dont fly the pair first breed them.


----------



## Snehasis Panja

Yes I am thinking to do so. But election is running here now, so I have to wait a few days.
Can you tell me what way I can identify pure blood fulsira? As far I know they are full white in colour and large body and black beak. Am I right?


----------



## naresh j

yes and they have dots on face.


----------



## Snehasis Panja

Do you know what is 'chotial' and 'normal chini'? I found a add of this pair. Do they fly well?
A seller was telling me that the normal highflyers do not fly in summer except madrasi. Is it true?


----------



## naresh j

i think chotial means ''crested'' pigeons and chini is also a name of colour pattern.
thats not true, high flyers do fly in summers. most competitions are held in summer. here just 3 days ago there was baazi that my friend took part in. i heard about HFs flying 12 hours in summer heat. though they can fly more in winter.


----------



## Snehasis Panja

Can you tell me about madrasi pigeons. I heard that they fly more than highflyers even in summer they fly very long and hawks cannot catch them. The picture of kalduma pair I posted, is madrasi according to the seller. Can I identify if it is pure or crossed, by watching it flying? If yes, how?


----------



## Snehasis Panja

Ok. As far I understand after a lot of chatting with many experienced men online and trying to fly pigeons for last 6 months (but failed to success), I should start with a good pair spending a lot for it. And I must see the birds flying well, before buying. Am I right?
Then I have talked with few sellers/breeders. One is an old, experienced man who is not willing to give adult pair, except a pair of fulsira.
Again one young man is not willing to give adult paur, he will sell only babies.
Another one has a pair of kalduma (I posted the pic of which), and a pair of a chotial and chini, and they all are madrasi according to him.

The last two young men took part in competition. And claimed to have 10hours record, while the old man claimed that his pigeons fly 6-7 hours.
To whom to choose, or which pair should I get? Please help me to sort out...
Thanks.


----------



## naresh j

so i think where you live madrasi pigeons are more famous, so you should go with it. i dont know even a bit about madrasi pigeons, i have never seen them in real, they are very different from desi [HFs] pigeons. search for kamal arora in youtube. you will find many madrasi pigeon videos in his channel, he has also discussed all training and stuff in some videos.
people who claimed to fly their birds for 10 hours, you should buy with them,after seeing their birds flying. then only those birds will be worth the price


----------



## Snehasis Panja

Yes, I am thinking to go with the kalduma madrasi pair. He is asking rs 3000 for it. Whats the price there?
By the way, he is calling it homer! But I think it to be highflyer. Does homer fly 10 hours continuously if it is left just out of the loft?? I don't think so.


----------



## naresh j

yes the price seems ok for madrasi pigeons...here kalduma hf cost 2000 for pair. but yeah bargain a little...
ask the breeder if they fly high or low??


----------



## Snehasis Panja

He claimed that they fly quite high. I don't know if they fly to the disappearing zone or not!


----------



## naresh j

i think they do fly high but not as high as high flyers.


----------



## Snehasis Panja

What is the exact amount of seed, you give your highflyers while they are flying?
And while they are breeding?


----------



## naresh j

for breeding pigeons, feed should always be in front of them.
for flyers, i free feed them once a day in evening at around 5-5:30


----------



## Snehasis Panja

Ok. The price for the madras kalduma pair is fixed for 1700. I am going to take it. Please suggest me something that I should look carefully before buying it, I mean to sure about the health condition.

And does free feeding not make them fat?


----------



## whydas

naresh j said:


> yes you can buy them if they fly good, if they have pearl eyes , then better.. visit his loft in morning, first catch the bird in your hand , their weight should be light and their body should be big, then tell him to fly them in front of you, see them flying for a couple hours. then either that breeder can use dropper and make them land, or you can visit back in evening and buy them.
> then i would tell you how to fly their youngsters, dont fly the pair first breed them.


Please see picture my pure breed Samble Wale Kaldumme. These are expensive, but pure.


----------

